# Archery Games



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Not really. Most of the hunting games are MAINLY gun games. Unless you wanted to just do the archery competition in the 2008 Olympics xbox game.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Is the shooting in that game fun?


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I dont know of one but i think it would be awesome if they made a bowhunting game. Like you could buy and setup your bow and hunt with it. I think it would be awesome


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> I dont know of one but i think it would be awesome if they made a bowhunting game. Like you could buy and setup your bow and hunt with it. I think it would be awesome



I would buy it!


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

And a game like that fot target!


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

maybe a game where you could get money for your bows,sights,rests,etc by competeing in tournaments and stuff like that.


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

I like NMYoungGun ideas, and the better you got, you could gain sponsorships and stuff like that. Sounds like it would be a cool game.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

dang i wish someone would make it. that would be a cool game. there would be a couple different brands of bows and accessories. hoyt matthews PSE martin bowtech etc....


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That would be sweet, but I would be very shocked if somebody actually made it. I just don't think that there is a big market for that. We would buy it, but no body else. Sorry guys.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd rather actually shoot my bow than play a game on X box.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> I'd rather actually shoot my bow than play a game on X box.


ditto! shooting a bow is a way to get up and get out the house! go shoot with friends or family make it fun. Also some of us are old enough to go take the younger neighbor kid out and shoot.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> That would be sweet, but I would be very shocked if somebody actually made it. I just don't think that there is a big market for that. We would buy it, but no body else. Sorry guys.


true very true


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

We should give the idea to some game company!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> We should give the idea to some game company!


thats a good idea. except as sighting in was saying, there is not a big market for it. but if we could get quite a few people to sign something saying they would purchase the game if it was made, that might help our chances.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

on wii there is some game that has achery on it but its not like a full length game its like a section and it was pretty fun but you had to overcompinsate for wind and yardage on it 


i think the game was called mario olmpics or somethin like that


----------

